# etihad airways



## irishxpat (Nov 17, 2008)

they fly to ad then bus you to dubai is this correct and would it be quicker to get a taxi if so how much to say Bur Juman Shopping Centre and is this a central area tanks


----------



## LuneBlue (Mar 12, 2009)

i don t have any idea abt the bus to DUbai.
but why u don t fly with Emirates airlines?


----------



## irishxpat (Nov 17, 2008)

LuneBlue said:


> i don t have any idea abt the bus to DUbai.
> but why u don t fly with Emirates airlines?


something to do with the back water i live in they dont fly from ireland even aer lingus stopped and i have things in ad to do so its an option tanks


----------



## LuneBlue (Mar 12, 2009)

I just called my friend working with Etihad and she said they stopt the bus service between Abu Dhabi and Dubai airports 
if u want to use a taxi service btw AD and DUBAI the fare is fixed at 250 AED and you can go to any location in Dubai.


----------



## irishxpat (Nov 17, 2008)

LuneBlue said:


> I just called my friend working with Etihad and she said they stopt the bus service between Abu Dhabi and Dubai airports
> if u want to use a taxi service btw AD and DUBAI the fare is fixed at 250 AED and you can go to any location in Dubai.


thanks for that call you freind back and blag me an upgrade lmao


----------



## Stephen2500 (May 27, 2008)

Etihad fares are generally cheaper than Emirates. Etihad service is good, aircraft are good, seats are v.comfortable.

I have not flown Emirates so cannot compare in flight facilities. With over 25 years in tourism and aviation (in a previous life) I have flown on some good airlines and Etihad is right up there.

On the bus issue, a friend of mine flew Etihad from Lon last weekend and the Etihad bus from Abu Dhabi airport took her to Chelsea Towers Apartment on SZR Bur Dubai. Same service was used in reverse direction four days later.

Cheers


----------



## Suey (Jan 11, 2009)

Stephen2500 said:


> Etihad fares are generally cheaper than Emirates. Etihad service is good, aircraft are good, seats are v.comfortable.
> 
> I have not flown Emirates so cannot compare in flight facilities. With over 25 years in tourism and aviation (in a previous life) I have flown on some good airlines and Etihad is right up there.
> 
> ...


I have used Emirates a couple of times and it is quite good, if u can get an upgrade even better. 
I suggest you do the taxi from Ad to Dubai, It is more convenient especially if you are not too sure of your location, the taxi drivers know almost everywhere in the country......they are quite brainy..lol....


----------



## NinaSimone (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks for the info guys. Ehithad now flies from Australia to Dubai (Melbourne in particular) so I'm wrapped.


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

irishxpat said:


> they fly to ad then bus you to dubai is this correct and would it be quicker to get a taxi if so how much to say Bur Juman Shopping Centre and is this a central area tanks



would you not be open to an indirect flight,,, via doha, Bahrain, instanbul, london etc. will save the issue of taxis... 

let me know how you get on, as I need to find my way to the emerald isle sometime soon too


----------



## irishxpat (Nov 17, 2008)

mayotom said:


> would you not be open to an indirect flight,,, via doha, Bahrain, instanbul, london etc. will save the issue of taxis...
> 
> let me know how you get on, as I need to find my way to the emerald isle sometime soon too


etihad fly heathrow dubai €221 return i just pain in ass doing connections aer finglas only want €56 return basically egypt delay missed last ryanair back wait overnight and the best years ago bali to jakarta to kula lumpa to singapore to heathrow to dublin took 2 days of on flights cheap though


----------

